# Never-ending projects



## Code Neophyte (Dec 31, 2009)

To complicate this right off the bat - our jurisdiction did not adopt the "permits" provisions of the I-codes, substituting instead our own (lacking) language:

How do you deal with projects that drag on and on and on over several years, never seeming to come any closer to completion from one year to the next?  I have a couple on the books right now, which, for whatever reason, have yet to complete a half-finished siding (EIFS, thus somewhat weather-dependant - but not for three years, for crying out loud!!!) job.  They come in dutifully and faithfully each year prior to the expiration of their current permit and obtain a new one, thereby giving them another year to lumber along with their project.  How can we bring these things to a conclusion?  The closest thing I can come up with is a nuisance ordinance which regards a project "which is not diligently pursued to completion" as a nuisance.  Is this the way to do it??


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Never-ending projects

When they come in for new permits, are you at least re-charging them for the permit fees?  If a code-cycle change has occurred, are you requiring new plans and compliance with the new codes in effect when the new permit is issued?  Just some thoughts.  when a permit expires here, and new codes have been adopted, we require a code update plan submittal, and full compliance - plus new plan review fees.


----------



## cda (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Never-ending projects

Unless you have some ugly building ordinace in place how can you tell some one how fast to build a building????

such as joe homeowner who buys a 2x4 every pay day to add to his house under construction, because that is all he can afford


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Never-ending projects

Jurisdiction I worked for in Fl required you to pass an inspection every 60 days or the project could be assumed to be abandonded. Used mostly as a tickler file for us to send a post card after 45 days reminding them to call for inspections. It really was never an issue as we did partial inspections and could always find something to pass. It allowed us to keep a hands on view of the projects progress.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Never-ending projects

In Michigan by BCC Admin Rules.......if a project received PR or permit in an existing code cycle it "shall" be regulated under that code and if it prolongs for X amount of time the jurisdiction can't do anything provided they re-apply for permit continuance unless the site is deemed hazardous associated to the life safety and welfare of the community which becomes a slippery slope (if the site is secured from vandalism or access during the down time).  We currently have (3) 60,000 s.f. shells with earth floors.

In this economy I don't think promoting any regulatory action to expedite completion will fly with the suits as long as the permit revenue stream on the project keeps coming in on time...........JMHO


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Never-ending projects

So maybe this really isn't as much of a problem as I perceive it to be?


----------



## cda (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Never-ending projects

Code Neophyte

You do get a project periodically that draggggggggggggg and wish they would take a surgical strike

click on link than :::  (1.5MB WMV)

http://wrongcrowd.com/article.php/20050503124526678


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Never-ending projects

cda:

Your solution is very closely aligned with what I was fishing for with my post.  My question is:  Do you need a court order to do that, or can you write it in to your ordinances?   :lol:  :lol:


----------



## cda (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Never-ending projectsNAW you just need to get on of these ::::                          and have a friend with a plane







/monthly_2010_05/laser_1_S(3).jpg.b6d265a6bed60c7bbbe7ec19e666827e.jpg


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 2, 2010)

Re: Never-ending projects

In our County permits are good for six months. When you call for an inspection it automatically renews. When a permit expires we will call and check in to see what is going on and remind them to extend it or call for inspection.

We have had situations where the partial project sat exposed to the weather for a long time and the framing and osb were no longer viable. In these extreme situations we have often required that the building be removed or certified by an engineer. The Property Maintenance and some Zoning codes can help in that process. We have in some cases just declared the addition or whatever to be an unsafe structure and pressed the issue that way. Fix it up and move forward or remove it.

There are also plenty of buildings where they just do enough each six months to get one inspection. These can drag on but it hurts no one as long as the structure is dried in. Exposure to weather is our biggest concern not appearance.


----------

